# Cleaning before i get there.



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Asked the customer to make sure they cleaned around the sink before I got there.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

That sponge could prolly walk away on it's own :laughing:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

It tried to bite me.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

the least of my worries at that house would be an air gap on the dw :laughing:


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

pacificpipes said:


> it tried to bite me.


lmao....


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

The house smelled like dog piss and hot pockets.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Pacificpipes said:


> The house smelled like dog piss and hot pockets.


your killing me....


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

ibeplumber said:


> your killing me....


imagine how I felt.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Pacificpipes said:


> The house smelled like dog piss and hot pockets.


Makes me hungry just thinking about it!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

You know your in for a treat when they meet you at the door apologizing for the mess. But nobody seems to say anything about the stench.


----------



## turdsonlyfall (Feb 5, 2014)

My dad loves the jobs that smell. Then he can fart in the house without worry. He needs to hurry and hand me the reins cause his old age is catchin up to him. Other day we were settin a bathroom out and he let out a nasty , chili w extra beans the night before , fart. It almost knocked me out. I had to leave the room. As I walked out the lady owner walked in and was like " ooooo weeee sparky!" Opened a window and apologized for her dog. I got lucky because last time he did that he blamed me for it! Ole *******!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

turdsonlyfall said:


> My dad loves the jobs that smell. Then he can fart in the house without worry. He needs to hurry and hand me the reins cause his old age is catchin up to him. Other day we were settin a bathroom out and he let out a nasty , chili w extra beans the night before , fart. It almost knocked me out. I had to leave the room. As I walked out the lady owner walked in and was like " ooooo weeee sparky!" Opened a window and apologized for her dog. I got lucky because last time he did that he blamed me for it! Ole *******!












...:laughing:...................................:blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

turdsonlyfall said:


> My dad loves the jobs that smell. Then he can fart in the house without worry. He needs to hurry and hand me the reins cause his old age is catchin up to him. Other day we were settin a bathroom out and he let out a nasty , chili w extra beans the night before , fart. It almost knocked me out. I had to leave the room. As I walked out the lady owner walked in and was like " ooooo weeee sparky!" Opened a window and apologized for her dog. I got lucky because last time he did that he blamed me for it! Ole *******!


I love my job for this reason...:laughing:
It's great when they are silent, and you don't have to worry about making a cover noise so they don't hear the ripping sheets....

When you lay out a deadly one it is always cool to be able to let the blame go to the customer that jumps to apologize...

I was snaking a main line and ripped out a really deadly one, my eyes started watering and the customer says, "Man I don't know how you can stand it." I just replied, "Phew, what the hell have you guys been eating." :laughing:

Try doing that with an office job, you'd find your desk in a closet somewhere...:laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate that crap MORE THEN ANYTHING ! 
No room to move , as soon as you tip into anything , the domino effect takes over then there is crap everywhere !! 
And stink stink stink !


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

or this...


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

This is one of my biggest pet peeves !! No consideration for work needed to be done! 


Nice pics plbgbiz!


All those pictures are missing is the tag line 

"Girls be like, you left the toilet seat up!" 

Lmao!


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I've done quite a few episodes for hoarders


----------

